# Giro Feature / Hex / Xar?



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

I currently have a Giro E2 helmet that needs to be replaced (8 years old and interior is now broken). I'm looking at the Giro Feature as it has more protection, but I'm not sure how well it ventilates. The Hex and Xar are other options that I'm looking at, but not sure how much coverage the rear of the helmets provide. My LBS does not carry any of these helmets.

I've tried other brands and the Giro seem to fit my head best and that is why I'm looking at their models.

Does anyone have any experience with any of these helmets? Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought Giro Feature it is the most amazing vented helmet every, no more sweat-wet hair after rides its that good and you seriously forget its on bc of how light and comfortable it is, i bought it on ebay from a reputable seller and couldnt be happier with the helmet


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Most of my ride all invovle climbs if I want I want to descend. Do you think the Feature would vent well for long climbs in the summer temperatures?


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea i had a specialized tactic helmet and there is a big difference, and it looks good


----------



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

Because I could not make up my mind, I purchased the Feature and Xar. The Feature (size M) was a tad too big for my head. Overall fit was nice, but could not really give it a test as it was not the right size.

The Xar (size M) fit like a glove. It actually fits better than my old E2! I went for a ride this morning with the Xar and I really liked it. Once it was on, I forgot I had it on because it was comfortable for my head. I think the Xar will be my helmet for next few years.

I'll be returning the Feature, but unsure if I'll order the smaller size. I'd like to try it on for size, but the Xar really impressed me.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Good to know. I love the way the Xar looks and feels, but I don't have any significant trail time on one, so I was curious about ventilation as well. Any helmet that covers the back of your head worries me when it comes to ventilation. In the end, my head winds up sweaty regardless of what helmet I'm wearing though.


----------

